# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Yet another screen shot utility

## Pamkkkkk

Clippings.NET 0.14 (now gamma)

Feature List:

Internationalization support (multilanguage) . 
(Il send you the English File, you can Translate it and i put it into the App)
At this time English and german are supported.

Rectangle-area image capture from the screen with Clipping Tool.
User defined application hot keys.
All captured images are (automatically or manually) saved into the user defined folder or clipboard.
Will capture transparent images from the screen. (by using the SCapture Class from VBDT)
Can save the image in many image formats.
Can capture a screen image with or without the cursor included 
Multimonitor support make shots of a selected monitor or of full screen (all monitors)

Capture menus, tooltips (popups) and other interactive effects that applications may produce without complicate Timer schots.

Workflow like "Techsmith Snagit"
Snap -> Repaint/comment -> save.
My Intension was to send the Snapped Images automatical to Paint.NET.(because it is free)
MSPaint and Paint.NET have build in presettings.

Can send the Snapshots to almost every Application (by given Path or clicked Window with Application Hotkeys eg CTRL+V).

Save and reload the settings for every user seperatly.

*Updated to 0.11 added the Manual !*

Manual is added (still beta)

*Updated to 0.14* 

Setup Created (EN manual include)

Fixed some minor bugs
Paint.NET support improved
German manual added (ClippingsDotNET_DE.pdf, copy it to the DOC folder !)
English manual improved
Reported Paint.NET bug removed (hope so ...)


*License :*

Everyone is permitted to copy and use Clippings.NET application freely for their needs.
Clippings.NET is free of charge for Private or Professional (in bussines) use !
The only restriction is that Clippings.NET as an entirety must not be an item for sell.
It is free to include Clippings.NET onto Computermagzines or other spreadings by naming this sourcepoint (URL).

By installing and using the application you agree that the author of this application is not responsible for any damages that the application may cause to you

Please Report Bugs !

*** Attachments removed - they were kicking off a security issue ***

----------


## Alexion

Hi,

Great utility  :Smilie: 

Still one question:
- recently we started using Google Wave (also great app)
- normaly I can ctrl+v copy th eclipboard into an email message
- pictures in google wave have to come from a file (dragging it into a Wave)
- is it possible to use Yassu for this?
- can you make it work?

----------


## Alexion

Hi,

Can you send me the English text files? I'll have a go on the Dutch translation  :Thumb:

----------


## ColaCola

Could you send me the english file? I'll make you an italian translation right away! :big yellow:

----------

